# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث ( اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أضل أو أضل أو أزل أو أزل ..... )

## السلفية النجدية

عن أم سلمة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : ( ما خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من بيتي قط إلا رفع طرفه إلى السماء فقال اللهم أعوذ بك أن أضل أو أضل أو أزل أو أزل أو أظلم أو أظلم أو أجهل أو يجهل علي ) صححه الألباني / صحيح أبي داود / 5094

وهذا شرح الحديث ، لفضيلة الشيخ ( عبد المحسن العباد ) - حفظه الله تعالى - ..

( قال المصنف رحمه الله تعالى: [ باب ما يقول إذا خرج من بيته. حدثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم حدثنا شعبة عن منصور عن الشعبي عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت: ( ما خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من بيتي قط إلا رفع طرفه إلى السماء فقال: اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أَضل أو أُضل، أو أَزل أو أُزل، أو أَظلم أو أُظلم، أو أجهل أو يُجهل عليّ )]. أورد الإمام أبو داود السجستاني رحمه الله تعالى: [ باب ما يقول إذا خرج من بيته ] .

أي: الدعاء الذي يدعو به عندما يخرج من بيته.

وأورد أبو داود حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا خرج من بيتها رفع رأسه إلى السماء وقال: (اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أضل أو أضل، أو أزل أو أزل، أو أظلم أو أظلم، أو أجهل أو يجهل علي) هذا هو الدعاء الذي كان يدعو به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

قوله في أول الحديث: [ (إلا رفع طرفه إلى السماء) ] المقصود به الإشارة إلى علو الله عز وجل فهو يخاطب الله ويدعوه.

وهذا الدعاء مشتمل على أربع جمل. الجملة الأول قوله: [ (اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أضل أو أضل) ] يعني: كون يحصل له الضلال أو أن يضله غيره، أو أنها تعني: أن يحصل مني الإضلال لغيري، فهو يسأل الله عز وجل أن يحفظه من أن يضل بنفسه أو يضله غيره أو هو يضل غيره .

قوله: [ (أو أزل أو أزل) ] وهذا من جنسه، ومعنى أزل أن يحصل منه خطأ وقد يكون غير مقصود، فهو يريد أن يسلم من الخطأ سواءً كان متعمداً أو غير متعمد، وسواءً كان بقصد أو بغير قصد، فهو يسأل الله عز وجل أن يسلمه من الخطأ.

قوله: [ (أو أظلم أو أظلم) ]. أي: أن أظلم غيري أو يظلمني غيري، وهذا لا يستقيم إلا بالبناء للمجهول بالنسبة للثاني، بخلاف قوله: ( أُزِل وأُضِل، أُزَل وأُضَل ) ؛ فإنه يصلح بالبناء للمعلوم وللمجهول، أما هنا فليس هناك صيغة أخرى أو معنى آخر؛ لأنه إما أن يحصل الظلم منه لغيره أو يحصل ظلم غيره له؛ لأن قوله: أضل وأزل يعني أنه غير متعدٍ، بل حصل الضلال له من نفسه .

وأما أُضل فمعناه: أنه يضلني غيري أو أضل غيري، وأما هنا فليس إلا صيغة واحدة وهي أن قوله: (أظلم) أي: أن أظلم غيري أو غيري يظلمني؛ لأن الظلم يكون منه لغيره، وقد يظلم نفسه، وذلك بالوقوع في المحرمات؛ لأن هذا ظلم للنفس.

قوله: [ (أو أجهل أو يجهل علي) ] . يعني: يحصل منه فعل أهل الجهالة وفعل الجهل والسفه على غيره، أو يحصل من غيره أن يجهل عليه ويفعل معه فعل أهل الجهل. فهذا من أدعية الرسول الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم عندما يخرج من منزله، كان يدعو بهذا الدعاء العظيم الذي هو السلامة من الضلال والزلل والظلم والجهل.

ويشرع رفع الطرف إلى السماء عند قول هذا الدعاء كما فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ) انتهى .

المصدر : جزء من محاضرة : ( شرح سنن أبي داود [578] ) ، ( ما يقال عند الخروج من البيت ) .

http://audio.islam***.net/audio/inde...audioid=173653

----------


## السلفية النجدية

للعلم يُرفع ..

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

بارك الله فيكم .
لا يصح في الباب حديث، وحديث أم سلمة معلول بالانقطاع بينها بين الشعبي، وقد نص على هذا علي ابن المديني رحمه الله .
يُنظر: (صفة الصلاة للطريفي: 32) .

----------


## الرجل الرجل

جزاك الله خيرا اختي على هذا الشرح والنقل الطيب
أما الحديث فصحيح لا يستريب من له ادنى معرفة في علم الحديث, فعلة الحديث عند المضعفين عدم سماع الشعبي من ام سلمة ذكره بن المديني ........
الرد:
1-اثبت الحاكم سماعه منها والمثبت مقدم على النافي قال الحاكم هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين و لم يخرجاه و ربما توهم متوهم أن الشعبي لم يسمع من أم سلمة و ليس كذلك فإنه دخل على عائشة و أم سلمة جميعا ثم أكثر الرواية عنهما جميعا
وان كان الحاكم قد نفى سماعه منها وبعد ان تمكن من هذا العلم واطلع على كثير من الروايات كدخوله عليهما رجع واثبت سماعه منهما وايضا ممن يرى سماعه منها النسائي فقد ذكره في سننه التي لا يخرج فيها الا الصحيح عنده واقل الاحوال لو كان معلول لنبه عليه كما هي عادته
وممن يرى سماعه ايضا منها الترمذي فقد صححه فلو كان عنده منقطع لم يصححه او لنبه على ذلك
وممن يرى سماعه الدارقطني فقد ذكره والخلاف في اسناده ورجح الاسناد المعروف ولم يعله بعدم السماع
وابو داود ايضا
سمعت أبا داود قال : الشعبي سمع من أم سلمة.
ويكفي في سماعه منها ان في السند شعبة بن الحجاج!!ولما سئل ابو حاتم عن حديث هل فلان سمع من فلان فقال لو لم يسمع منه لم يرو شعبه هذا الحديث!!! فالشعبي ايضا قد سمع من الم سلمة عند ابي حاتم
2-انه لا يعلم احد ضعف هذا الحديث من المتقدمين ولا المتاخرين قط حتى جاء الطريفي بل صححه الترمذي وحسنه الحافظ وصححه النووي وغيرهم
3- الذي نقل عن بن المديني هو الحافظ من العلل ولعل الحافظ وهم في نقله وند بصره الى موضع اخر فهذا كتاب العلل ليس فيه هذا النقل

----------


## التقرتي

صححه الالباني رحمه الله

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

بارك الله فيكم .
الحاكم نفسه - رحمه الله - نفى سماع الشعبي من عائشة في معرفة علوم الحديث، وهذا أدق مما في المستدرك ؛ لأن المستدرك لفه على كبر وغفلة .
كلامك فيه عموم ، وبحاجة لاستقراء أقوال الأئمة في هذا الحديث؛ لأنك نفيت أن يكون أحد منهم قد ضعف الحديث، وأرجو أن تكون وقفت على ذلك .

----------


## الرجل الرجل

يا اخي قلت أنا سابقا""وان كان الحاكم قد نفى سماعه منها وبعد ان تمكن من هذا العلم واطلع على كثير من الروايات كدخوله عليهما رجع واثبت سماعه منهما"
قولك"وهذا أدق مما في المستدرك ؛ لأن المستدرك لفه على كبر وغفلة ."
هذا عكس للموازين كلامه النافي لما كان في البداية فلما عرف كثيرا من الطرق وتضلع في هذا العلم رجع واثبت سماعه
مثل لو وجدنا عالم ضعف رجل وبعد مدة وثقه فالكل يقول هذا ناسخ لهذا ويؤخذ باخر قوليه الحاكم لم  يثبت لانه اصابته غفلة الحاكم لم تصبه غفلة قط ولو كان ذلك صحيح فانه سوف يقول"والشعبي سمع من ام سلمة" لكن انظر في كلامه ترى انه قد حقق المسالة وتبينت له انظر""و ربما توهم متوهم أن الشعبي لم يسمع من أم سلمة و ليس كذلك فإنه دخل على عائشة و أم سلمة جميعا ثم أكثر الرواية عنهما جميعا" فهو كان مستحضر المسالة حتى انه يبين لك كانه يريد ان يرد على من يقول غير ذلك فهو في يقضة كاملة من امره 
طيب اذا اضفت ابو داود مع الحاكم والترمذي والنسائي !!!
والنقل عن بن المديني لم يثبت قط!! ممكن نثبته اذا لم يكن هناك قرائن !!الحافظ وهم في نقله..
وازيد حتى لو كان صحيح فليس بعلة فالشعبي لايروي الا عن ثقة

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

بارك الله فيك .
أنا لا علمَ لي بالمسألة، وأنما مجرد ناقل .
على أن في كلامك مايحتاج لمزيد من التحقق ؛ كقولك "والنقل عن بن المديني لم يثبت قط!! ممكن نثبته اذا لم يكن هناك قرائن !!الحافظ وهم في نقله"
مالذي يثبت أن الحافظ وهم ؟ - أسأل للاستفادة - .

----------


## الرجل الرجل

جزاك الله خيرا
1-الذي يثبت ذلك انه نقله من كتاب العلل وهذا كتاب العلل موجود ليس فيه هذا
2-توارد العلماء على سماعه منها
3-ان هذا النقل عن بن المديني لم يسمع به قط الا من الحافظ 
4-ان الحافظ قد وجدت منه الاوهام في بعض نقوله ومن تتبع ذلك عرف
وغيرها كثير

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فالظاهر أن توهيم الحافظ في نقله من كتاب العلل لعلي بن المديني فيه نظر:

وقد ذكر الشيخ مبارك بن سيف الهاجري الكلام في سماع الشعبي من أم سلمة في كتابه:
التابعون الثقات المتكلم في سماعهم من الصحابة (ج2/ ص491)

وقد ذكر أشياء، منها:
1- عزو النقل من كتاب العلل لابن المديني إلى الحافظ في تهذيب التهذيب، وإلى مغلطاي في الإكمال - وعليه فتوهيم الحافظ في النقل فيه نظر

2- ذكر رواية الشعبي عن أبي هريرة وابن عمر وأنه قدم المدينة فسمع منهما، وأبو هريرة أقدم وفاة من أم سلمة

وبالمناسبة : حديث الشعبي عن أبي هريرة في مواضع شتى من الصحيحين، وكذلك حديثه عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه وعن أبيه أمير المؤمنين

وحديث الشعبي عن أم سلمة: حديثان، أحدهما في السنن، وهو الحديث الذي نحن بصدده، والآخر رواه الطبراني فيما أذكر،

وقد عاصر الشعبي المولود سنة 20 هـ أم سلمة رضي الله عنها (توفيت سنة ثلاث وستين) نحوا من ثلاث وأربعين سنة، وما دام الشعبي قد قَدِمَ المدينة فسمع ممن هو أقدم وفاة منها، فالظاهر أن إمكانية سماعه منها قد تحققت، فإن كان صح النقل عن أبي داود أنه أثبت سماعه منها، فالقول قوله إن شاء الله تعالى

والله تعالى أجل وأعلم




> جزاك الله خيرا
> 1-الذي يثبت ذلك انه نقله من كتاب العلل وهذا كتاب العلل موجود ليس فيه هذا
> 2-توارد العلماء على سماعه منها
> 3-ان هذا النقل عن بن المديني لم يسمع به قط الا من الحافظ 
> 4-ان الحافظ قد وجدت منه الاوهام في بعض نقوله ومن تتبع ذلك عرف
> وغيرها كثير

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> أما الحديث فصحيح لا يستريب من له ادنى معرفة في علم الحديث


ليس الأمر كما وصفت 
بل أهل الفن يعلمون أن مثل هذا الإسناد مما تختلف فيه وجهات النظر لدى النقاد




> 1-اثبت الحاكم سماعه منها والمثبت مقدم على النافي قال الحاكم هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين و لم يخرجاه و ربما توهم متوهم أن الشعبي لم يسمع من أم سلمة و ليس كذلك فإنه دخل على عائشة و أم سلمة جميعا ثم أكثر الرواية عنهما جميعا
> وان كان الحاكم قد نفى سماعه منها وبعد ان تمكن من هذا العلم واطلع على كثير من الروايات كدخوله عليهما رجع واثبت سماعه منهما


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولا عارضه من هو أعلم منه في هذا الباب وهو ابن المديني
أما قاعدة المثبت مقدم على النافي فليست على إطلاقها كما قرره العلماء
فمن قيودها:



> أن يكون النافي أعلم من المثبت
> كأن يكون أعلم منه في المسألة المختلف فيها خاصة أو في الباب الذي تندرج تحته هذه المسألة أو في العلم الذي تنتمي له هذه المسألة
> أو جلالة النافي
> كما نبهوا عليه في قاعدة الجرح المفسر مقدم على التعديل المجمل
> أمثلة ذلك أن ينفي البخاري سماع فلان من فلان ويثبته ابن حبان أو البيهقي أو ابن القطان مثلا
> ففي الغالب يكون البخاري أعلم بالمسألة خاصة
> وأعلم بهذا الباب وهو سماع الرواة من بعضهم بعضا فإنه اعتنى بهه غاية الاعتناء
> وهو أجل في هذا العلم
> لكن هذا الأخير وهو جلالة النافي ليس اعتماده بمطرد
> ...


وانظر الكلام على قيود هذه القاعدة هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=19423

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثانيا الحاكم رحمه الله نفى سماعه منها في معرفة علوم الحديث
وأهل الفن يعلمون أن الحاكم في أول أمره كان أقعد في هذا الفن من آخر أمره
ليس لشيء إلا لأنه نسي وواختلط عندما كبر
لذلك هو في كتبه غير المستدرك أمتن منه _في هذا الفن_ فيه
وهذا واضح
فموافقته في العلل لعلماء هذا الفن في كتابه المعرفة أكثر منه فيه المستدرك
وكلامه على الرجال في كتابه عن رجال الشيخين وغيره أمتن من كلامه عنهم في المستدرك
لذلك تراه يتهم أحد الرواة بالكذب وأن حديثه متروك في أحد كتبه ثم تراه يصحح له في المستدرك
وهذا معلوم لمن درس الحاكم ومنهجه
وبعض العلماء يرى أن ضعفه في المستدرك جاء من عدم تبيضه الكتاب فنشرت مسودته

وعلى كلا القولين فالأولى أن نقدم قوله في المعرفة لما تقدم من كونه آنذاك أمتن في هذا العلم

يتبع...

----------


## الرجل الرجل

يا اخي جزاك الله خيرا ليس الحاكم لوحده ابو داود اثبت سماعه منها
اما كلامك عن الحاكم في انه ضعف في اخر امره وانه كان يريد ان ينفي سماعه منها فقلب المسألة لتغيره_ألهذا الحد وصل تغير الحاكم في مسألة لا تحتاج اصلا لقوة ذاكرة-!! والله انه لا ينقضي عجبي من هذا التقرير المعكوس!!يا اخي المسالة ليست في وهم كلمة حتى نقول انه كبر وتغير يا اخي اسالك سؤالا واحدا لو انك كبرت وتغبرت انت يا امجد وسألوك عن هذه المسالة سماع الشعبي منها وانت قد حققت في المسألة هل ممكن تضطرب فيها لا بل تعكس المسألة ظهرا لبطن!! الجواب لا. لا يمكن ان تنسى هذه المسالة لا نها ليس فيها ظبط حروف وسياق متن كامل للحديث واسناده او ذكر طرق الحديث!!لكن لو سئلت عن حديث واسناده وانت قد حفظته هل ممكن انك تخطئ فيه الجواب نعم !! والفرق معروف هذا اذا كنت انت لست بحافظ فكيف بالحاكم الذي تغيره اتقان بالنسبة لك!!
اما سمعت الحاكم وهو يقول"وربما يتوهم متوهم........)هل هذا كلام من هو ناس للمسالة غير متذكر لها؟ ام هو كلام من هو متقعد لها قد تبينت له اكثر بعد ان نفى ذلك فهو يريد ان يخبرك ويخبر غيرك بان نفي السماع الذي كان عليه قد بان له بانه خطأ!! ثم اتيتم وعكستم مراد الحاكم نفسه!!!!!
يا اخي بارك الله فيك هذا هو التحقيق ان لا ينظر في المسالة في حال الشخص حتى لو تغير! بل يظم الى ذلك المسالة نفسها المتكلم عنها! لانها قد لا لا تدخل اصلا في باب التغير! وهذا هوالتحقيق!! الا ترى ابو زرعة قد رجح رواية بن لهيعة وهو يضعفه على بعض الثقات لا نه زاد رجلا في الاسناد قال وزيادته للرجل تدل على انه ظبط السند فانظر رحمك الله كيف لم ينظر الى ضعف بن لهيعة فقط! بل ظم الى ذلك المسالة نفسها!! حتى قدمه على بعض الثقات وهو ضعيف عنده!!
فعلم الحديث لا ينتهي بقولنا فلان تغير وفلان لم يتغير 1+1=2
واخيرا قد اثبت سماعه منها من هو اجل من الحاكم ابو داود ولا اسبعد ان يقال في قلبي شك من هذا!! او هذا من رواية الاجري وعنده اوهام!!

"" وربما يتوهم متوهم"
"وربما يتوهم متوهم"
"وربما يتوهم متوهم"

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

هون عليك أخي الحبيب، فالمسألة لا تحتمل كل هذا، وهي قابلة لتعدد وجهات النظر .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فائدة -من إفادات أخي الحبيب محمد بن عبد الله - :
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله : "فما له علة سوى الانقطاع، فلعل من صححه سَهَّل الأمر فيه لكونه من الفضائل، ولا يقال : اكتفى بالمعاصرة؛ لأن محل ذلك أن لا يحصل الجزم بانتفاء التقاء المتعاصرين، إذا كان النافي واسع الاطلاع مثل علي بن المديني - رحمه الله- " نتائج الأفكار (1/161).

----------


## الرجل الرجل

هونا الامر!!

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد

فقد قال أبو عبيد الآجرِّي في سؤالاته أبا داود السجستاني:
171 - سمعت أبا داود قال: الشعبي سمع من أم سلمة، وأمُّ سلمة ماتت آخرَ أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلَّم، وقبل: صفية ماتت آخرَهُنَّ

(بتحقيق د/ عبد العليم البستوي ط/ مكتبة دار الاستقامة، ومؤسسة الريان، ص 202 من الجزء لأول)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وصححه الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله ، أما الامام الالباني رحمه الله  فقد ضعف زيادة رفع البصر ، وصحح الحديث . هذا ما علمته والله أعلم

----------

